# Another Hoof Boot Thread



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

We use Renegades and like them a lot. We *knock on wood* haven't lost one through mud/sand/rocks/water crossings/etc! The only downside is the velcro can get coated in sand and not stick well but that's the same as Easyboots. They have 2 styles which fit different hoof shapes which is nice. 

I like the idea of Scoot Boots and I'm in a few groups for them but haven't bought a pair yet. I have a friend who got a huge rock in her horses boot wearing them because of the big holes in the side so that worries me a bit.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I have used Cavallos and Renegades. I prefer Renegades. But I feel that there's a learning curve. Mine don't come off in the mud or anything. But it took me a while to master the curve.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I’ve got a pair of Cavallo ELBs sitting in my shed. I had originally got them to be occasional rear boots because they were so cheap, but I might save them for other things/another (future) horse. 

My gelding wears Scoot Boots and I love them. They fit him nicely, are very easy to clean (I just hose them off after each ride and hang them up to dry without worrying about Velcro or anything like that) and as much as I admire Renegades and might consider them in the future, the Scoot Boots have aqua pastern and toe straps which makes my gelding matchy-matchy. I ride on the ground asphalt road base on our ranch trails that the property owner puts down every winter and haven’t gotten anything stuck in his boots. Have yet to try muddy conditions, but the Scoot Boot company just came out with a new kind of pastern strap that looks like it will keep those boots on in the worst mud ever.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Easy Boot Epics with a 1/4" drain hole.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've never put a shoe on Miss Lacy.....we've been in boots for many years now.....

My preference are Renegades....with a close second going to easy boot epics.


----------



## buggy (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks all!
For those of you that have renegades, do you have the ice studs?


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@buggy We do not have the ice studs. We don't ride enough in winter to warrant it and they're not very useful in the summer! If I had the budget I would love a pair of both but that gets pretty expensive!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it's one of those things where everyone is going to give you a different answer/or go against someone else's suggestion. I would suggest to take a look at all the options suggested and do your own research from there to choose what you think is best for you. 

I myself have great success with Cavallos. When fitted properly they are fantastic and you are not at risk of losing them. I put them on young horses(or older ones to), that are not shod but might need some protection on pavement and the trails in the mountains. I've used them in deep river crossings, ankle deep mud, solid rock passes and snow and have had nothing but success with them. They now also have a slim option with the boots which can help customise the fit a little bit more.


----------

